# Ace Powerstick!!!!



## Amos (Feb 28, 2007)

What do ya's think...????

http://www.thepolishingcompany.com/powerstick


----------



## matt (Jun 29, 2006)

If im honest it looks like a bag of ****


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Um, looks like it could be fun in the bedroom though.:lol:


----------



## russell hayward (Apr 13, 2006)

matt said:


> f im honest it looks like a bag of sh1t!


Couldn't have put it better myself


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Gleammachine said:


> Um, looks like it could be fun in the bedroom though.:lol:


 :lol: :lol:

I would not trust myself close to my wheels with a drill!!


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

mot suprised they always illustrate these things on wheels that are really big and have wide spokes!


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Amos said:


> What do ya's think...????
> 
> http://www.thepolishingcompany.com/powerstick


buy one and let us know! 


:tumbleweed:


----------



## xyber (Jan 4, 2008)

If I were to buy one thing to make cleaning rims easier, it would be an 110v impact wrench


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Water and Electricity im not sure. does look easy in the video but the used it on clean wheels.


----------



## keith84_uk (Nov 13, 2007)

They aint cheap as well!!
Anyone fancy a group buy  haha


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

at *£325.00* for a full set - thats a gamble !! :doublesho


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

*Wow*

















http://www.thepolishingcompany.com/Resources/img00013.jpeg

The future is battery powered

http://www.thepolishingcompany.com/aceproductrange.html


----------



## TriBorG (Feb 14, 2007)

I say just one thing ok 2 things

would you not run the risk of gettting Splattered with Wheel Brightner .....

£325 for the full set Madness 

Get your self down to Wilkinsons and gram a .75p brush just as good if you attach it to a Bosh Cordless !!!


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

I saw this the other day, not sure you know. I couldn't be arsed getting a drill out all the time.

I still like those tickling sticks which they stopped selling due to some copyright infringement. I just wish somebody would sort it out and start selling them again.


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Been reading Bondage and Domination Monthly again Epoch?


----------



## Sharpy (Mar 25, 2007)

epoch...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=59638


----------



## Rupert (Nov 20, 2006)

*FORTY QUID* for a brush?

Daft as a brush.


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

OOOpps should have looked 

just checked the email upstairs and posted, school boy error!

Doh!


----------



## i want an aero (Dec 1, 2007)

:doublesho i have the drill, but £40 for a brush


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

What a load of twoddle!


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Gleammachine said:


> Um, looks like it could be fun in the bedroom though.:lol:


How many folks have a picture in their head now :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2008)

the inventor is in the "hello" section if you want to ask him any questions.


----------



## morebeanz (Jun 13, 2006)

At that price, they would have to be superb to become strong sellers!!

Mind you, seems ideal for the US market where they're more enthusiastic about anything that saves effort...  


...and can probably buy for USD where we pay same numbers in GBP.


----------



## TriBorG (Feb 14, 2007)

Looks like a mini version of a Bl**dy car wash !!!:doublesho :doublesho


----------



## TPCL (May 15, 2007)

*PowerStick response*

Hi Guys
Have read the threads- ? God! you're a negative lot. Perhaps the forum should be called detailers knocking shop instead of detailers world? Having spent several hundred pounds on having my alloys refurbished i wouldn't want to put a cheap wire brush anywhere near them. And taking them on and off to clean behind the spokes risks even more damage 
The PowerStick is made of materials guaranteed not to scratch the wheel surface and the material used in the brush will last for years. The length of the rod and amount of brush material is maximised so that there is no danger of the drill head getting anywhere near the wheel face unless you are a complete wally. Different brush depths and diameters ensure you can clean in front and behind the caliper, and even clean behind the spokes of modern wide spoke alloys without the material binding on the disk or caliper















While there are 10 sizes to suit a variety of wheel types and model most people will only need one or two at most. In the USA it has got very good reviews on other forums. Like the Metal Free Wheel brushes which also were condemned as "rubbish" and a "piece of carpet on a stick". - but are still being requested by users- i think this is a fantastic piece of kit which has been developed by someone who loves his cars and wants the best care possible. I appreciate that only detailers and those with collections of cars may want more than a couple of sizes but the range has to be available to suit every possible combination. With regard to the old MF wheel brush I am still trying to find a replacement for these however the original patent was on the process of manufacture and finding a glue/bonding system that will withstand the rigours of wheel cleaning is proving very difficult. A high end wax company i know charge a lot for their plastic wheel brushes which fall apart after just a few washes ( I spent a lot more on these over the years than I have on the detail brushes and would on a powerstick) and don't get behind the spokes of the wheel at all.
If you think taking the wheels off is just as easy then how many times have you dropped a wheel nut or locking nut adapter on the rim and dinged the lacquer ? 
Sure the PowerStick needs a cordless variable speed drill but I'm sure everyone has one of these- they cost peanuts now at B&Q.
The high price - well they have to be hand made and hand threaded. Even good old Chinese couldn't make them any cheaper and the material for the brush bit comes from only one company in the USA. Then by the time HM Gov. takes his bit for tax and duty and freight it all mounts up. If anyone would like to be a reseller then trade discounts can be obtained and I am happy to look at a group buy as I can order these to suit individual customer demand.
With a number of cars to detail and my own cars to maintain I know I'm looking forward to getting my PowerSticks- safe in the knowledge that I'll be able to clean 4 wheels in almost as many minutes and that my wheels will be like new- all the time for a relatively small initial investment that will last me years
If anyone wants more info on the brushes- then I will be happy to answer questions.- Mike


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

TPCL said:


> Hi Guys
> Have read the threads- ? God! you're a negative lot. Perhaps the forum should be called detailers knocking shop instead of detailers world? Having spent several hundred pounds on having my alloys refurbished i wouldn't want to put a cheap wire brush anywhere near them.


Forgive us Mike but I'm sure I'd be very positive if I were retailing these brushes too (I assume you are Mike from the polishing company).

These brushes don't look anything special to me, they look a pain to use to be honest and the price is frankly crazy.


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

Mike, any chance of seeing a video of this brush in action on a dirty wheel? I just think that liquid wheel cleaner, brake dust and a brush spinning at 500rpm + is gonna be pretty damn messy!


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

May be a video on the main site...

http://www.acepowerstick.com/

The site looks a little roapy to me too, alot of grand claims about it being the best thing since sliced bread, but not many pics, videos etc.

I haven't heard of this referenced on the US detailing forums yet, so makes me wonder if anybody is actually using these.


----------



## kirbrot (Oct 5, 2007)

Are they flexible enough for cleaning the toilet? I got that idea after watching the "rod holder" video.


----------



## morebeanz (Jun 13, 2006)

No offence, Mike, but as you say - you can pick up a cordless drill for peanuts, but not a Powerstick! :lol: 

As I said before, priced in dollars it makes sense, but not pounds...


----------



## joe_c70 (Jun 2, 2007)

whata surprise all videos are on already clean wheels looks to me like it would splatter more dirt around + idea of wheel brightener in the eyes


----------



## Snowwolf (Oct 19, 2007)

Seriously bad invention. The kinda stuff you would expect to see on the shopping channel.


----------



## timprice (Aug 24, 2007)

spitfire said:


> How many folks have a picture in their head now :lol:


what about using it with a hammer drill


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Ok, so rather than bashing a product before anyone has tried it, why dont we give Mike or someone else the chance to do a demo video on a dirty wheel or something like that. I would be more than happy to test it if you want an opinion. 

I can understand everyones reservation but Mikes right every time a new product is released that isnt a wax or snow foam it seems to get bashed until someone uses it. 

Just look at Shmitts and the lambswool metal free wheel brushes...... Every one hated them and then when they tried them... It was like "these are quite good" now loads of people use them too. 

So come on guys lets knock it when we actually know for a fact they dont work and not before  As I am sure the guy who invented it and spent the time patenting and copywriting it wouldnt have done it if it didnt work.... 

John.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

ok, im up for a go on these, if mike wants to drop me a PM, then by all means do sir!


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

Actually - having seen the video, I'm going to make a U turn and retract my twoddle statement! I was thinking about these last night (sad sad man that I am) and if they save time, they are worth the money. I have the tickling sticks, they were well worth the money. 

I would actually like to try one. Mike - can you confirm how much cleaning power these actually have? Will they cut through proper muck like scrubbing with the mf sticks will do?


----------



## Jay C (Feb 24, 2008)

*Ace PowerStick*

Hello Everyone - I would like to introduce myself to you. My name is Jay Camina and am the inventor and manufacturer of the Ace PowerStick. I apologize to all for any of my prior posts that didn't fit with the forum format. Since then I have communicated with Biil R. and have been invited back to answer any questions presented as well as inform and educate. There is nothing like it on the market anywhere. They do work exactly as described, excellent. I know everyone wouldn't think twice about buying one, except the price is high. I agree 100%. When I set out to perfect the PowerSticks, I looked to make the best possible product, using the best materials and didn't look to cut corners. Unfortunately, the end result isn't inexpensive. To me the more important question is, is it a good value? The answer is with out a doubt it is and here's why...Using the PowerStick will save you time..which in the end is money. It will also allow you to easily clean an area of a wheel that is difficult to access and stay clean doing it. You will not get splattered like the EZ brush does to you when retracted from the wheel. The Ace PowerStick will last! The rods I use are made of a high density plastic and is not adversely effect by any chemicals. The supersoft cleaning fabric I use holds water and suds, but repels dirt. There is no quick way to make them. The rods are all hand drilled and threaded by skilled people. This is not a product that can be knocked off in Taiwan for pennies. It may not be for everyone, but for those that can get beyond the initial price, I know you will be very satisfied. I have been using the same 3 PowerSticks on my cars for over a year and they are hardly freyed. I know many people wouldn't hesitate to spend half of what the PS's cost if it was a good product and saved you time, use it for a year - toss it out and buy another. With the PowerStick, it will last for many, many years so in the end the cost per year is less per year. To me, that's a good value and that is what I strived for when making them. Please feel free to post any questions you may have and I will be happy to answer each and every one.
Regards,
Jay


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

Jay, do you have any video's of the sticks being used to clean dirty wheels. I just cant understand how they could work without splattering wheel cleaner & dirt everywhere if they are rotating at 400+ rpm


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

How is it at dealing with the multi-spoke alloys rather than the simple 5-6 spoke designs you have in the videos?


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

I like to try new products and bought some of the metal free wheel brushes as soon as i saw them and love them, though they were very expensive.

I would like to see a video by one of the pro's on here using it on a properly dirty wheel, not some supercar that gets driven 500 mile a year.

If they turn out to be any good, then i might buy a couple. Anything that speeds up the wheel cleaning process, is worth its weight in gold.

Send a couple to clark and rich and let them see what they think of them, failing that send me one and i'll have a look for myself.


----------



## Jay C (Feb 24, 2008)

*Ace PowerStick*



Deanoecosse said:


> Jay, do you have any video's of the sticks being used to clean dirty wheels. I just cant understand how they could work without splattering wheel cleaner & dirt everywhere if they are rotating at 400+ rpm


I'm sorry I didn't address the video issue in m last post. Some people have mentioned that the videos i have made were demonstrated on clean wheels. Your 100% correct! I was just trying to show how they work mechanically. I know how effective they are and wasn't concentrating on that. but you guys are right, a good video needs to me made using a dirty wheel. It just so happens that my Porsche wheels are dirty. it's been clod here, and it's not as easy for me to maintain my cars as perfectly as I'd like in the winter. Nevertheless, this weekend I plan to make a new video using dirty wheels. I just bought a high def camera just for this purpose. I will probably narrate the process and hopefully will answer many of your questions as to their effectiveness.
Regards,
Jay


----------



## Jay C (Feb 24, 2008)

*Ace PowerStick*



matt1263 said:


> How is it at dealing with the multi-spoke alloys rather than the simple 5-6 spoke designs you have in the videos?


Hi Matt - I make 12 (actually there are 10 now, but I just developed 2 more versions which will be available in about a week) PowerSticks just for this reason...No two wheel cleaning situations are identical. It's hard for me to recommend which PowerStick(s) is best for any wheel without me knowing the dimensions of a few things. On Mike's site, as per my suggestion, he recommends you e-mailing him a picture of your wheels to him along with a few simple dimensions. Mike has an excellent understanding of which PowerStick to use for all applications. He also consults with me as well.

If you didn't want to e-mail pics, on the models page of my site I wrote detailed descriptions of each model as well as suggesting where certain models will work best. I also make comparisons between them in my write ups.

Regards, Jay


----------



## Jay C (Feb 24, 2008)

*ace PowerStick*



paddy328 said:


> I like to try new products and bought some of the metal free wheel brushes as soon as i saw them and love them, though they were very expensive.
> 
> I would like to see a video by one of the pro's on here using it on a properly dirty wheel, not some supercar that gets driven 500 mile a year.
> 
> ...


Hi Paddy - Your point is well taken and I just posted my plans for a new video this weekend. My Porsche is an everyday car. It has 34K miles on it and is 4 years old. I haven't washed the car in about a month so the wheels are pretty dirty as you will see. I will let everyone know when the new video is up.

Everyone will do a 360 when they see how that work. They work amazingly will, and speedy too! Thank you for your support.
Regards, Jay


----------



## Jay C (Feb 24, 2008)

I just took a look at the Raceglaze wheel cleaner and am already familiar with the EZ brush. My intention is not to knock either one of these products. My PowerSticks are made completely different then a twisted wire brush which is meant to be used manually. The PowerSticks overcome just about every objection people have had using a twisted wire brush...except price. This is one thing i can't overcome due to the way we assemble them and their components.
Regards, Jay


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

Jay - nice of you to make yourself known on the forum, it does help being able to talk to the manufacturer! Price, to be honest, isn't a problem for a lot of us, as let's face it, there's a hell of a lot more boutique products sold than bulk, but just as good generic ones. The issue, to me anyway, is how well will this product works on really dirty wheels. I must admit, I wrote 'twoddle!' on my original post because I didn't grasp the concept, but having watched the vids since then, I can start to see how these things work.


----------



## Jay C (Feb 24, 2008)

*ace PowerStick*



Wonderdetail said:


> Jay - nice of you to make yourself known on the forum, it does help being able to talk to the manufacturer! Price, to be honest, isn't a problem for a lot of us, as let's face it, there's a hell of a lot more boutique products sold than bulk, but just as good generic ones. The issue, to me anyway, is how well will this product works on really dirty wheels. I must admit, I wrote 'twoddle!' on my original post because I didn't grasp the concept, but having watched the vids since then, I can start to see how these things work.


Hi Wonder - No offense taken. It's my pleasure to post here. My powerSticks are a labor of love. I take great pride in them and how well they work.

I know in the end, price isn't everything and didn't mean to insinuate at all that people here couldn't afford them. It just seemed to me to be a sore spot with many. My new video should answer all the questions as to how they work.
Regards, Jay


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

Jay-C whilst I am sure the new vid will be nice, however, any chance you could sort one out for someone on here to do a review of it?

I know these are not cheap for you to "give away" but I am sure an unbiased review from a leading member here will go along way to selling them (as long as it works lol).


----------



## Jay C (Feb 24, 2008)

*ace PowerStick*



matt1263 said:


> Jay-C whilst I am sure the new vid will be nice, however, any chance you could sort one out for someone on here to do a review of it?
> 
> I know these are not cheap for you to "give away" but I am sure an unbiased review from a leading member here will go along way to selling them (as long as it works lol).


Hi Matt - That's an excellent idea. I would be happy to accommodate that request. Let me know who you would think would be best to conduct this test and review. I also would like that person to let me know the wheels they intend to clean so I can get them the best model(s) to use for that wheel. They can E-Mail Mike a pic of the wheel with measurment details and Mike can forward it to me or you can send it directly to me. Mike is getting a large shipment of PowerSticks in about a week and I will include the complimentary ones with his order so he may forward them to the person reviewing them.
Thanks for the great idea!
Regards,
Jay


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

Epoch, L200 Steve, Dave KG, WonderDetail to name a few.

Not me mind, I dont really have the experiance to give it a proper work out and review.

But have a look around and pick one.


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

I'll be more than happy to conduct a review.


----------



## Jay C (Feb 24, 2008)

*ace PowerStick*



matt1263 said:


> Epoch, L200 Steve, Dave KG, WonderDetail to name a few.
> 
> Not me mind, I dont really have the experiance to give it a proper work out and review.
> 
> But have a look around and pick one.


Matt - I don't really know anyone there personally so I have no idea who would be the best person to conduct the test and review. If someone that everyone respects would be interested in doing this test and review, I will get the Powersticks to you.

Thanks again for the idea!

Regards, Jay


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

No offence to any of the other pro detailers, but my vote would go to clark @ polished bliss because of a couple of things. www.polishedbliss.co.uk

1. They are some of the best in the game.
2. They are based in scotland and the weather up there isnt as good as most of the uk.

or vxr marc. Not a pro, but he has ocd when it comes to cleaning wheels and would be an exellent choice.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

TBH I am not the best person to ask about that, but I really like the work that Epoch, L200 Steve and Dave KG do, but thats just me, so I think its down to you, whoever you send it to will no doubt give you a very honest and fair review.

I dont think its a good idea to give it to a "trader" who might/might not have a vested intrest in your product because then it wont be a fair review. So anyone already selling this or any other wheel brush shouldnt be the one that does a review.

(my vote, for what its worth is with the 3 named above)


----------



## Jay C (Feb 24, 2008)

Wonderdetail said:


> I'll be more than happy to conduct a review.


Thanks Paul - I will get a few of them to Mike for you to test out. 
Regards, Jay


----------



## Jay C (Feb 24, 2008)

paddy328 said:


> No offence to any of the other pro detailers, but my vote would go to clark @ polished bliss because of a couple of things. www.polishedbliss.co.uk
> 
> 1. They are some of the best in the game.
> 2. They are based in scotland and the weather up there isnt as good as most of the uk.
> ...


Paddy - Thank you for your comments. I'm sure anyone that tests them will give a fair review. Paul at Wonder Detail offered first and he's been involved in this forum a while. I'm confident he'll be a good barometer for all to judge by.
Regards, Jay


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

No worries dude. Im sure paul will give a fair and honest review.


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Much respect to Jay for turning up here and talking about the product, my biggest doubt apart from price is using with a cordless drill which for me would become tiresome very quickly.

Can you use these by hand? 

The reason I like the old metal free wheel brushes (basically a bit of sheepskin on the end of a stick), is the thickness of the material which cleans well, the material on this powersticks looks rather spaced out, I'm wondering quite how well this would compare.


----------



## Jay C (Feb 24, 2008)

Neil_S said:


> Much respect to Jay for turning up here and talking about the product, my biggest doubt apart from price is using with a cordless drill which for me would become tiresome very quickly.
> 
> Can you use these by hand?
> 
> The reason I like the old metal free wheel brushes (basically a bit of sheepskin on the end of a stick), is the thickness of the material which cleans well, the material on this powersticks looks rather spaced out, I'm wondering quite how well this would compare.


Hi Neil - As you will see in my new video, I'm going to clean a pretty dirty wheel. It goes pretty quickly to do the entire wheel well so the length of time I actually use the drill is fairly short. I personally do the cleaning in my videos. When I do the demo video, I'm going to clean the entire wheel as if I would even if i was not doing it for the site. In other words, I'm not going to only clean the areas easily visible to the camera well, I will do the entire wheel 100%.

You can swash the PowerSticks around by hand if you wanted to, but wouldn't once you tried it in a drill. The metal free brushes have been a favorite as i have read many comments about them. They are probably the best "hand cleaning" wheel device out there. They are really completely different then the PowerSticks. They both have a good purpose.

Regards, Jay


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

I'll look forward to the video :thumb:


----------



## Jay C (Feb 24, 2008)

I would like to make everyone aware of something that everyone will be excited to hear...I had a long discussion with the owner, Lance, of the company that makes the "Metal Free" brushes. I was prompted to contact them by Mike, who advised me of how well liked those brushes were. My thought was if everyone liked them and no one was making them, I would figure out a way to make them and add it to my product line. After a great talk with Lance I was advised that he will be making better version of the old Metal Free brushes and will be available in the future. Needless to say, my thought of manufacturing them was abandoned. But I will be offering/distributing them for Lance as I did like them too! They are really quite different then the PowerSticks and offering to sell the Metal Free Brushes didn't really conflict with the Ace PowerSticks. Mike should have them in his inventory in the future as well and I recommend everyone in the UK to purchase them from him. 
Regards,
Jay


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Jay C said:


> I would like to make everyone aware of something that everyone will be excited to hear...I had a long discussion with the owner, Lance, of the company that makes the "Metal Free" brushes. I was prompted to contact them by Mike, who advised me of how well liked those brushes were. My thought was if everyone liked them and no one was making them, I would figure out a way to make them and add it to my product line. After a great talk with Lance I was advised that he will be making better version of the old Metal Free brushes and will be available in the future. Needless to say, my thought of manufacturing them was abandoned. But I will be offering/distributing them for Lance as I did like them too! They are really quite different then the PowerSticks and offering to sell the Metal Free Brushes didn't really conflict with the Ace PowerSticks. Mike should have them in his inventory in the future as well and I recommend everyone in the UK to purchase them from him.
> Regards,
> Jay


Thats brilliant, I didn't get my hands on them last time and regret it.


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

I would take another set of these 

I've been trying to find a replacement in fear if getting CV grease or something nasty on mine when doing friends cars!


----------



## Jay C (Feb 24, 2008)

*ace PowerStick*



Neil_S said:


> I'll look forward to the video :thumb:


Geez - I'm starting to feel the pressure from this audience. I'll try to be on my best behavior and not do anything goofy

Regards, Jay


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Jay C said:


> Paddy - Thank you for your comments. I'm sure anyone that tests them will give a fair review. Paul at Wonder Detail offered first and he's been involved in this forum a while. I'm confident he'll be a good barometer for all to judge by.
> Regards, Jay


Post 34


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

and im post #35, lol


----------



## TPCL (May 15, 2007)

*Wheel brush - thanks*

Hi Guys thanks for being more positive about the brushes. I should be getting them over soon so I'll let everyone know as soon as they arrive.
as soon as the new video is done I'll post a link of the web site too. As you are aware I am working closely with Jay on this one to make sure that I have the right sizes for the UK wheels. Can't wait to give them all a test when they come over. Even better news about the hand brushes too. Just goes to show that if you can go and see someone in person it works wonders. I'll let you know as soon as I have more info as I need some new one myself.
Mike


----------



## Jay C (Feb 24, 2008)

Hi Guys - I took a new video today. I have two versions on my site - one is a high quality and the other is a low quality. The only one working is the low quality http://www.acepowerstick.com/Video_Demos.html

The low quality is very good, but the high quality is in HD and we are working on the file size and it might take another day to get it to work.

I welcome your feedback. I will post when the high quality version is working.

Regards, Jay


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

They look good, it looks like it would be hard to do any damage to the wheel and certainly give a lot of cleaning power to the hard to get to bits of the inner rim. Good news about the hand brushes too, I have been after a set of those :thumb:


----------



## TriBorG (Feb 14, 2007)

Hi Jay 

Thank you for posting a new video I watched it and I can see how the power sticks would work well on a car that has the wheels cleaned on a regular basis 

I guess your winters are a little different to the winters here in the UK I know that If I did not clean my wheels for a Month then The grime and brake dust would be much thicker 

Your demo with the finger showing just how dirty your wheels were was a good example as the brake dust came straight off with only your finger here in the Uk a lot of the detailers are faced with wheels that are Black with brake dust and grime, your sugestion to let one of the detailers here put them through their test is a good one as I feel that altho you have given us a much longer demo it still fails to address the fact that there are dirty wheels and thee are DIRTY wheels 

Hope I do not sound to negitive If I had a car and cleaned my wheels every week then yes this would be a great product 

Gary


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2008)

But if you cleaned your wheels every week then you wouldnt need to use a brush would you?

Quick bit of foam (maybe just a shampoo on a wheel mitt) and wash off, top up the wax and all done.

I suppose the idea behind this brush, and others, is to clean dirty wheels quickly, not wheels which are cleaned and waxed every week.


----------



## Affection to Detail (Jul 6, 2006)

I think these brushes would be better suited to intermediate cleans. The problem I have with a lot of wheels is the tar build up and on complex designs there is really no other way than to take the wheel off as you just can't get anything in there. 

If the wheels had been done properly once then sealed/waxed I think these would be a great idea.

L8rs

Nad

P.S. Thats clean for the winter, if it rains here my car gets dirtier than that


----------



## TPCL (May 15, 2007)

*New Powerstick video available to view*

Jay from PowerStick has posted a new HD Quicktime video on his site about using the PowerSticks and explaining the differences it is viewable at
http://www.acepowerstick.com/Low_Quality_Video_Demo_.html
regards mike


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

I think im going to buy a few, as i think they look good and just because i like buying stuff too.


----------



## ukimportz (Mar 23, 2007)

i really like the looks of those, i must admit i was a bit sceptical before i saw the video.


----------



## Jay C (Feb 24, 2008)

Anyone hear of these... http://www.scraperite.com/index.html
Seems like a great way to pluck off those little chunks of tar on your wheels before you do the PowerStick cleaning....and just in case anyone wants to know...I didn't invent them but will offer them on my site for sale. Maybe Mike will too? Neat product.


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Interesting to hear you've a boar's hair fascia brush coming - just bought a brush from Griot, and it's good and long, but a little thicker than I'd like. End up shaving it on the disc each time - so only another 6 months probably before it's the right thickness!
Either that, or I take the sanding disc to it, and lope off a couple of inches off the handle while I'm at it. 

Good luck with the products - as much as I'd be happy to review them since I deal with Mike quite a bit, I can't really see me switching to your 'sticks. A wee bit more hassle to a degree, than I'd be prepared to accept or put up with.
Still, for those interested, I hope they are pleased with them and talk them up for you.


----------



## Jay C (Feb 24, 2008)

PJS said:


> Interesting to hear you've a boar's hair fascia brush coming - just bought a brush from Griot, and it's good and long, but a little thicker than I'd like. End up shaving it on the disc each time - so only another 6 months probably before it's the right thickness!
> Either that, or I take the sanding disc to it, and lope off a couple of inches off the handle while I'm at it.
> 
> Good luck with the products - as much as I'd be happy to review them since I deal with Mike quite a bit, I can't really see me switching to your 'sticks. A wee bit more hassle to a degree, than I'd be prepared to accept or put up with.
> Still, for those interested, I hope they are pleased with them and talk them up for you.


Please feel free to ask Mike for the sample set to try. I think he is going to have a few people test and review them. I respect any reason you choose not to use the PowerSticks, but once you try them you will see they're effective and a time saver. Even if you had to switch between using 2 different PowerSticks when doing a wheel, you will find the time it takes to change between the Powersticks vs. cleaning the wheel with a hand brush will be far less time.
Regards, Jay


----------



## Daemon (Feb 4, 2008)

I think Jay bullies Rap...poor bloke...


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

"back up Rap...." :lol:


----------



## Daemon (Feb 4, 2008)

Bigpikle said:


> "back up Rap...." :lol:


Hehe! "come closer Rap, get in there and show 'em.....whoah, back up Rap! you don't need to be an inch from the wheel....now....get in there Rap!"


----------



## Jay C (Feb 24, 2008)

Daemon said:


> Hehe! "come closer Rap, get in there and show 'em.....whoah, back up Rap! you don't need to be an inch from the wheel....now....get in there Rap!"


LOL - if you must know, "rap" is my 11 year old son. Rap Rapanta is his stage name. (funny name he came up with) Your right, it might seem like I'm bullying him, but please don't mistake a father's love with just trying to make a truthful video. He made all my websites and maintains them. He's an amazing kid. Thanks for the comment though.


----------



## Jay C (Feb 24, 2008)

Hi Guys - Paul (@ Wonder Detail), Mike at The Polishing Company is aware your are one one the people doing the test and review. I'm really looking forward to your review.
Regards,
Jay


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

Indeed Jay - just waiting for delivery


----------



## clarkie34 (Jan 27, 2008)

Ken Dodd would be more at home with it.


----------



## Autotec (Aug 3, 2007)

Hi Jay
If you want a cuple of people to try these i am more than happy, As i see a lot of very dirty wheels on the contract cars i clean for a car company. So maybe this would be a good test.
Let me know what you think.
cheers
Stuart


----------



## Jay C (Feb 24, 2008)

Autotec said:


> Hi Jay
> If you want a cuple of people to try these i am more than happy, As i see a lot of very dirty wheels on the contract cars i clean for a car company. So maybe this would be a good test.
> Let me know what you think.
> cheers
> Stuart


Thank you Stuart - Mike from the polishing Company is my UK distributor. I know he is planning to have PowerSticks to be gotten to Paul and others to test and review. If he feels he needs more testers, I am sure he'll get in touch with you. Thank you for the offer.


----------



## bigdw (Dec 23, 2007)

i like the bit where it says 'Hundreds of hours of development and testing have gone into the ACE PowerStick '. it looks like a stick with bits of black cloth stuck to it. why wud u pya so much for this when a wheel brush will do it just fine?


----------



## Jay C (Feb 24, 2008)

bigdw said:


> i like the bit where it says 'Hundreds of hours of development and testing have gone into the ACE PowerStick '. it looks like a stick with bits of black cloth stuck to it. why wud u pya so much for this when a wheel brush will do it just fine?


Hello Bigdw - Thank you for your comment. My intention is not to defend, but to educate. I did spend hundreds of hours perfecting the Powerstick Line. Many of the best products developed seem simple. And they are usually the best products ever developed. The design and components that I ended up using were far from a simple decision. Before I settled in on the type of rods to use, I lab tested over 10 different types of rods for various features such as tensile strength, flexural strength, and comprehensive strength, etc. In the end, the rods I use are the strongest under stress, unaffected by chemicals and most importantly, they will not damage a wheel.

I tested 6 different versions of cleaning fabrics for softness, absorbency, durability and rigidity. Then the process of what size holes to drill the rods and the exact width of fabric needed to be determined. There is a precise formula I developed to maximize the integrity of the rod strength vs. using the largest width fabric which is threaded though it. Quite a bit of time was also spent developing the rod lengths and the length of fabric threaded on it.

In the end, it certainly seems like a simple product which it really is. But to develop and perfect them, was as far from simple as you can imagine.

Regards,
Jay


----------



## bigdw (Dec 23, 2007)

sorry if i sounded quite blunt, but when i saw the price of it for what loks like quite a simple peice of kit, i actualy cudnt beleive it. but im sure that the price reflects the time and money that was spent on design and testing. i hope the product is a success for you. i just dont think i wud pay that much for the product. sorry if i offended.


----------



## Jay C (Feb 24, 2008)

bigdw said:


> sorry if i sounded quite blunt, but when i saw the price of it for what loks like quite a simple peice of kit, i actualy cudnt beleive it. but im sure that the price reflects the time and money that was spent on design and testing. i hope the product is a success for you. i just dont think i wud pay that much for the product. sorry if i offended.


Hello Bigdw - No need for an apology. Your reaction is actually quite common, but once people take a close look at it and try it, they usually do a 360. You should take a chance and try one of them. It's a small investment in any business, assuming you are a pro-detailer. Before I started with the PowerSticks, I had a fairly large business, which I sold 6 years ago. One of the aspects of the business was we manufactured custom picture frames. Whenever there was a tool or machine that made the employees job easier and/or gave a better result with less effort or time, I always bought it - and the cost was generally a non factor cause in the end I made money off my investment. A pro-detailer should approach any product in the market place that could save them time and do a better or equally good a job as a similar product as a worthwhile purchase.
Regards,
Jay


----------



## conor.pharrell (Oct 18, 2006)

Jay C said:


> Hello Bigdw - No need for an apology. Your reaction is actually quite common, but once people take a close look at it and try it, they usually do a 360.


I think you mean people do a 180.

Wouldnt 360 leave them standing with the exact same opinion?


----------



## Jay C (Feb 24, 2008)

conor.pharrell said:


> I think you mean people do a 180.
> 
> Wouldnt 360 leave them standing with the exact same opinion?


LOL - I guess it could be looked at that way! You know what I meant...a complete turnaround


----------

